# Heat stress



## سفيان عبد الباري (22 مارس 2010)

Heat stress presentation


----------



## علي الحميد (22 مارس 2010)

عرض جميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمروصلاح (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور على العرض التقديمي الممتاز


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الطرح الرائع.


----------



## agharieb (12 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

